# AlpineZone Ski Gathering "Venue"



## Greg (Dec 6, 2004)

Okay, here's a quick poll to select a ski area. Once we get a ski area chosen by majority vote, we'll work on a date.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 9, 2004)

The results are pretty non-conclusive, I guess only 9 people are interested?


----------



## Stephen (Dec 9, 2004)

Too much diversification. Need fewer choices. There's no clear-cut reason to pick one over the other 12.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 9, 2004)

Stephen said:
			
		

> Too much diversification. Need fewer choices. There's no clear-cut reason to pick one over the other 12.



I think you may have a point there...


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 9, 2004)

As somone else suggested, why not have one in the north and one in the south?


----------



## Greg (Dec 14, 2004)

So....should I simply redo this poll with the top three?


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 14, 2004)

Go for it.  Maybe put a posting in the ski chat room mentioning this event?   :-?


----------



## Greg (Dec 14, 2004)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Maybe put a posting in the ski chat room mentioning this event?   :-?


Maybe that's a better approach; at least initially...


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 14, 2004)

Based on what little we have so far, it looks like Burke or Cannon is the north resort and Mt Snow is the choice for the south.  Oy...never been to Mt Snow...I've heard it is, well, erah, interesting.


----------



## Greg (Dec 14, 2004)

Let's let this poll run a bit longer to see if any others respond due to the sticky in the Skiing forum...


----------



## ChileMass (Dec 14, 2004)

Yeah - lots of options.  Need something centrally located, so I opted for Sunapee, and of course, I'm the only one to vote for it.  I like the idea of a north and south gathering.  Personally, I wanna go to Wildcat, so that's my 2 cents for the northern location.  As for south,  Mt. Snow would be fine, or perhaps Hunter or Jiminy to include our bretheren from upstate NY and NYC metro.  

Let's target the week after MLK day and the weekend after the Super Bowl in early Feb......

What we need is discount tickets for the group and a discount on lodging cuz AZ.com is coming to town.  I am willing to make some phone calls if need be, Mr. Blasko........

CM


----------



## teachski (Dec 14, 2004)

I did not see this poll until 12-14, I was away.  It is possible others did not either.  Give it a few more days.  

MLK is a bad weekend to pull anyone who works at a ski area away.  It is also a weekend that is quite busy for ski areas...it may not be the best choice.


----------



## Vortex (Dec 15, 2004)

I just saw this as well.  Alot of Asc and Threedom passes.  I think if 1 of those mtns are chosen attendance would increase.  A friday of Monday would be great to extend the weekend.  Less crowds.  I would use a days vacation for something like that.


----------



## TeleGrrrl (Dec 15, 2004)

I'd be more inclined to go if I could use my ASC pass too. What about Attitash for a north choice??


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 15, 2004)

Why go to Attitash and fight the crowds for ice, ice, and more ice when you can ski at BURKE!   :wink: 

Great to see Burke lead the pack in voting!


----------



## Terry (Dec 15, 2004)

*gathering*

Cannon or Wildcat would work for me. :beer:


----------



## Stephen (Dec 15, 2004)

hmmm.. Bretton Woods didn't make the list. :-D

I skiied at Snow once. Must have been a bad day cause we call it Mt. Ice now. There was no snow to speak of. Bitterly cold and all ice sheets.

-Stephen


----------



## TeleGrrrl (Dec 15, 2004)

I'd go for either  Attitash, WildCat or Bretton Woods.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 15, 2004)

FWIW Telegirl, 

Burke is not much further than BW and has better terrain, less crowds, and about the same vert as Wildcat (2000).  

Give it a try if you get a chance  :wink:


----------



## GadgetRick (Dec 16, 2004)

*Well...*

If you're going to support those of us in the NY area, I'd be happy with going to Mt. Snow. Close enough to get there but not too far to make it difficult. I don't vote for Hunter if it's on a weekend, however, too crowded there.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 16, 2004)

I'd go t o Burke since I'm considering it anyway, and the NH slopes are just to far. Coming from Jersey.

Tried Mt. Snow once and I wasn't crazy about it. Sugarbush may not be a bad choice either.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 16, 2004)

Oh, and for south, Plattekill could be a good choice. Since it's not that big and I always here that people would like to check it out. A meeting might give them reason to go.


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Dec 18, 2004)

No Magic?


----------



## Greg (Dec 21, 2004)

Based on the feedback from this poll, I'm going to break the gathering up into two events, one "North" and one "South". I took the top three responses for North and top two for South (along with Hunter) and created two new polls:

*"North"* - Burke, Cannon, Loon
*"South"* - Mount Snow, Jiminy Peak, Hunter

Please continue any further discussion in the respective threads as I'm locking this one.


----------

